# ‫ملقين كل همكم عليه لانه هو يعتني بكم (1بط 5 : 7)



## ava_kirolos_son (26 يوليو 2010)

ملقين كل همكم عليه لانه هو يعتني بكم
(1بط 5 : 7)

الرجاء والثقة في الله..



ما أكثر ما تشغلهم هموم الحياة . إنها تثقل قلوبنا وتمنعنا من الانشغال بالرب. إن الهموم التي تثقَّل بها نفوسنا لا تنتج شيئًا ولا تغير شيئًا، إنها لا تعطينا هدوءًا ولا راحة، بل بالعكس تتعبنا وتجعل قلوبنا تضطرب. إن الرب يقول: «ومَن منكم إذا اهتم يقدر أن يزيد على قامته ذراعًا واحدة؟» ( مت 6: 27 )، فالاهتمام هو في الواقع ضعف في الإيمان. وغالبًا ما يقودنا إلى أن نطلب مساعدة الناس في صعوبات حياتنا، فضلاً عن ظهور إرادتنا الخاصة عاملة، تاركين طريق الإيمان الذي هو الأساس الوحيد للبركة. «لماذا أنتِ منحنية يا نفسي؟ ولماذا تئنين فيَّ؟ ترجّي الله» ( مز 42: 11 ). إن ترجي الله وانتظاره يسببان سلام القلب وهدوءه «ذو الرأي الممكن تحفظه سالمًا سالمًا، لأنه عليك متوكل» ( إش 26: 3 )، «بالرجوع والسكون تخلصون» ( إش 30: 15 )، «مباركٌ الرجل الذي يتكل على الرب، وكان الرب مُتكله (أي رجاءه)» ( إر 17: 7 )، «انتظر الرب واصبر له»
( مز 37: 7 ).



عون في الضيق...


لا تفسد حياتك ، يجب أن نتيقن أن الأشياء الصغيرة تستطيع أن تفسد حياتنا وتشوش فكرنا ، وتمنع عنا التمتع الكامل بحضور السيد. ليس ذلك فقط بل إن هذه الأشياء تعيق الخدمة التي من امتيازنا أن نقوم بها لأجل الرب «مرثا، مرثا، أنتِ تهتمين وتضطربين لأجل أمورٍ كثيرة، ولكن الحاجة إلى واحد. فاختارت مريم النصيب الصالح الذي لن يُنزع منها» ( لو 10:41 ، 42). ما أحسن أن يكون القلب بلا هم عند جلوسنا عند قدمي الرب، وأن تكون أفكارنا مشغولة به وحده. ما أعظم السلام الذي يغمر قلوبنا حينئذٍ، حتى في أشد الأيام ظلامًا، عندما نستطيع أن نقول مع المرنم: «يا رب، بالغداة تسمع صوتي. بالغداة أوجِّه صلاتي نحوك وأنتظر» ( مز 5: 3 ). ماذا ننتظر؟ ننتظر استجابة صلواتنا. إن الله هو ملجأنا وقوتنا وعوننا «الله لنا ملجأٌ وقوةٌ. عونًا في الضيقات وُجِدَ شديدًا»
( مز 46: 1 ).


عش في حدود يومك..



الانسان الروحي يقوم باداء ما علية ان يقوم به ولا يقلق علي ماضية وخطاياة التي يتوب عنها ويمحوها الله ويغفرها له ، ولا يهتم بالمستقبل واثقا انه في يد الله ويعيش يومه مهتما ان يكون امينا علي وقته وعملة وتقديس سلوكة وفكرة وقوله واثقا في ابيه السماوي الذي يقوده في موكب نصرته .فلنعش في حدود يومنا ونجعل منه يوماً مثاليا وسيصبح كل يوم سعيد وحياتنا مليئة بالفرح بالرب فنحن جنود لاعظم قائد وابنا لأحن واطيب واقدر اب.
إن خلونا من كل هم وقلق يوجد السلام والفرح. والرسول بولس في فيلبي4: 4- 7 يحّث الفيلبيين أن يفرحوا غير مُهتمين بشيء، لأنه كيف نستطيع أن نفرح عندما يملأنا الهم! يجب أن لا نسمح لأي شيء أن يقلقنا. وإن حدث أننا صرنا في قلق وتثقلت قلوبنا، يجب أن نُسرع بالالتجاء إلى الله وطرح كل هم عليه.




ألقي كل احمالي عليك..
سيدي يا من تقيت الخليقة كلها وترعاها،
ايها الاله الضابط الكل وخالق الجميع،
عندما تداهمنا الهموم والاحزان ،
عندما نشعر بالخوف وعدم الامان،
عندما تتكاثر طيور الهم حول رأسي وتعمل لها اوكار،
القي كل احمالي وهمومي وخطاياي عند قدميك،
فتختفي الضيقات والهموم وتهداء الرياح والامواج،
وتزول الدموع وتشرق انت يا شمس البر،
فتمنحني السلام والاطمئنان والرجاء .
اري الغد افضل لانك جئت لتمنحني حياة افضل.
ومعك ومن خلالك ساعمل اعمال مجيدة ،
ستستخدمني لسلامك واحيا في سلام
وتنتهي معك الآلام لانك تحملها عني،
وتقودنا في موكب الظفر..​


----------



## amselim (29 يوليو 2010)

> إن الهموم التي تثقَّل بها نفوسنا لا تنتج شيئًا ولا تغير شيئًا، إنها لا تعطينا هدوءًا ولا راحة، بل بالعكس تتعبنا وتجعل قلوبنا تضطرب.


 



> .فلنعش في حدود يومنا ونجعل منه يوماً مثاليا وسيصبح كل يوم سعيد وحياتنا مليئة بالفرح بالرب


 
شكرا للكلمات المعزية

الرب معك​


----------

